# CAJUN INJECTOR SMOKER PARTS INFO



## ravenclan (Feb 14, 2012)

i have a old cajun injector smoker and was having problems finding replacement racks for this smoker , the smoker works great and i have been using it since 2005 .

of course since its old ,the line has been disconntinued but i did find replacment racks for this smoker at Bruce Foods.

The racks for the smoker measure 12" deep by 14 &1/2 " wide and i could not find them any place but after calling Bruce foods and talking to Teresa she got me replacement racks for $4.00 apiece plus shipping !!!  " I ordered six of them !!! "

their Phone number is 1-866-752-6497

i have a model # 70070106 and i think now belogs to MasterBuilt but they wanted $69.00 plus shipping for four racks and i paid a total of $33.00 for all six with shipping !


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice score!


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## sprky (Feb 19, 2012)

1 Heck of a deal there.


----------

